# s14 dash in a s13?????????



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

hey, just wondering, has any one every tried to put a s14 dash in to a S13, I have a wrecked S14 body, why not try something different? :cheers:


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

*help*



fastassdx said:


> hey, just wondering, has any one every tried to put a s14 dash in to a S13, I have a wrecked S14 body, why not try something different? :cheers:


Is there no love the world?


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

does anyone have a thought? :fluffy:


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

blah blah blah blah :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Go for it... take pictures.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't ever ask if anything can "fit" in your car. Anything in the world can fit into cars.....just as long as you have the pockets deep enough. :thumbup: 
Instead of askin, just go ahead and try it to be a pioneer. If not, I'll try it. You may have to do a little triming of the dash, but other than that it shoud work......good luck if you try it.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Don't ever ask if anything can "fit" in your car. Anything in the world can fit into cars.....just as long as you have the pockets deep enough. :thumbup:
> Instead of askin, just go ahead and try it to be a pioneer. If not, I'll try it. You may have to do a little triming of the dash, but other than that it shoud work......good luck if you try it.


Don't think this would really be a matter of money...more about creativity, fabrication, and time...I think it would be pretty cool...S13 dash is boring, S14 dash is nice...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kato said:


> Don't think this would really be a matter of money...more about creativity, fabrication, and time...I think it would be pretty cool...S13 dash is boring, S14 dash is nice...



creavtivity, fabrication, and time?= money. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nah dude that stuff is all free, assuming you have the necessary tools. in this case you may have to mess with some wires and trim the dash. no money involved especially since you got the wrecked s14 sittin there


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmmm....Looking at some pictures and seeing both dashes in person i don't think the dash swap would be all that difficult.
You might have to use the center console from the S14 as well so it would matchup, other than some minor triming, there is no reason it will not work!


----------



## studio (Jan 6, 2005)

geez that alredy been done s14 dash in s13, s15 dash in s13, s15 dash in s14 and on and on and on ect. ect. just leave your poor car alone and dew some thing that will make a difference. like a BN-Sports kit :hal:


----------

